# Another Sonata problem!



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

So I got another problem with my car. Now when I shut my car off, the key won't turn all the way so that it comes out. It goes just far enough to shut it off but not far enough to turn all the way to come out. Any ideas?


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Try shifting the car into drive and back into park a few times. The car needs to be in park to take the key out, but there might be a malfunction somewhere and it's not recognizing that fact. If that doesn't work, you can also try disconnecting your battery and then removing the key from the ignition. Check with Hyundai, they had some problems with that and there might be a recall available.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think WIHH is on it, likely the neutral safety switch I think is what controls that.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Some thing is wrong with the shift interlock system. there is a few curcits to check

This is where I would start!!!!!

Check the 10 amp fuses 15,18 and 35 in the passenger compartment fuse box. Also check the 10 amp backup fuse in the engine compartment fuse box. 

Check the brake switch. With the key on, verify battery voltage at terminal 4, Yellow wire and terminal 3, Blue/Orange wire with the brake pedal not depressed and 0 volts at terminal 3, Blue/Orange wire with the brake pedal depressed.

Test the brake switch input at the shift lock control module at terminal 4, Blue/Orange wire for 12 volts with the brake pedal released and 0 volts with the brake pedal depressed. 

Verify battery voltage at the shift lock control module at terminal 6, Blue wire from the shift lock solenoid and ground that terminal to verify the solenoid operates and it shifts out of park.


----------

